# routerprobleme



## bartsimpson (5. August 2003)

hallo,
eine frage ich habe seit kurzem dsl usw. und dazu eine t-eumex 724PCDSL anlage, jetzt kann ich aber keinen windows-messenger benutzen weil die ports nicht freigeschaltet sind,....
wie kann ich bei dieser anlage die ports freischalten ?

würd mich freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte,....


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. August 2003)

Laut Telekom steht was dazu in der Netzwerk.txt auf der CD (die ich nicht habe).


----------



## bartsimpson (5. August 2003)

... danke da schau ich heut abend gleich mal rein.....


----------



## Carndret (5. August 2003)

...oder du gehst einfach in deine Routereinstellungen rein, indem du im IE die Router IP eingibst (192.168.69.254 oder einfach eumex). Dann tippst du bei Routereinstellungen einfach in der Tabelle die Daten ein:
- Sevicename: Windows Messenger
- Service Ziel-IP: Die IP deines lokalen Rechners zu dem geroutet werden soll (1. Rechner z.B. 192.168.69.1) 
- IP-Protokoll: 17 für UDP  -  [6 für TCP]  <- afaik
- Port: 1026 (oder 1900) weiß nicht was der Messenger alles braucht
- Kreuz um es zu aktivieren

Solche Port-Freimach-Geschichten findet man auch oft mit google - nur nebenbei gesagt  .


----------

